# Help! Yorkiehuahua - should we adopt?!



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

My boyfriend and I have been considering and researching a pup for quite a while now, and we decided that a small poodle mix would be good for our family. Now, however, there is a yorkie-huahua that we were planning to visit, but was adopted and is now available again. She is sweet, and sounds very spunky, but the top two reasons that we decided on a Poodle mix as a good dog for our family was 1)the lack of shedding and 2) the intelligence level. I have just finished reading The Idiot's Companion Guide to Positive Dog Training (which I highly recommend), so I feel somewhat prepared, and one of the reasons that we want to get a dog is to train it and spend time with it - only I worry because, really, I know much less about Chihuahuas than I do poodles, and what I know about Chihuahuas is that they are extremely sensitive and often neurotic. Help! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Is this an adoption from a rescue/pound or from a "Breeder" or petshop?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Good question.

As far as being neurotic and all that, the problems are mainly owner created. Too many treat small dogs like spoiled babies rather than like intelligent dogs. By doing this, with the best of intentions, they do the dog a disservice.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*Yorkiehuahua for u*

I wanted to pipe in and be a little ProPoodle, if you don't mind. (Predictable?)
If you like the idea of a Poodle (or even a Poodle mix) after reading about them, and don't mind making a real committment to the grooming, there is really no substitute for a Poodle. Other dogs do SHED on your couch and furniture and carpet, even the short haired ones. Other dogs do smell more "doggy". Many people don't mind these issues (me ) but some do (my husband) so for us the Poodles are the way to go!!!
Of course intelligence is found in All other breeds, but for trainability, Poodles are rated VERY highly!
Yorkies are reputed as hard to housebreak, and I have seen my share of nervous Chi s.
Poodle mixes are adorable and if you are adopting from a rescue, you will be able to base your decision on an individual dog and it's unique personality.
Poodles are certainly not for everyone, and they are often Stereotyped, like many other breeds, but they are not the "foo-foo" dogs that people perceive them to be. If you have read up on them and feel that one would suit your needs, don't compromise. 
Do not get into a big hurry to get a puppy and fall for the first cutie you meet, hold out for what you really want and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry to say I am getting tired of all these designer crosses. There are so many great breeds out there. If you want a crossbreed get one from a shelter. Is there really a need to conjure up all theese crosses and give them these silly names? Labradoodle, Bagle, cockapoo... 
I can see the poodle attraction in designing a dog as they are very trainable and do not shed. But why not get just a poodle they come in all different sizes.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

If this little mixie is at a rescue, and not a pet store or breeder, then I'd say adopt. You'd be saving a life, as opposed to supporting something bad like a puppy mill. And if it doesn't work out, the rescue will rehome the dog.

If it's from a pet store or breeder, I'd say don't even bother lol...


----------



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Thanks guys!*

Hi everyone!
Thanks so much for your input; we certainly appreciate it! To answer your question, a purebred is not completely out of the question, but it seems that, after talking with a few vets, that, while it's always a crap-shoot, mixed breeds seem to somehow dilute the hereditary diseases. I am hesitant to go the purebred route because a) the most reputable and trustworthy breeders often have waiting lists of three years, and while we don't mind waiting, we have a window of time approaching that will allow us to spend more time with the puppy and get him/her acclimated, trained etc over the next 6 months or so that we don't expect to have again any time soon b) then, if we found a reputable breeder with a pup or two available, I feel as though the odds are very low that they would be near enough to visit, which is high priority for me. And then making the visit happen before the pup is adopted is always a challenge! Any thoughts? I so appreciate being able to come here and gain insight from experienced people - thanks guys, you are making the world a better place for dogs!

Also, a quick question: 
Aren't many dogs now recognized as purebred developed from mixing two breeds to satisfy needs, whether for the men as they hunted and worked in the fields or for their wives at home, or because they needed a small rat hunter to get into small places? I realize that there is a line when it comes to the "Designer Dogs" as so many sell for outrageous prices to people who think that they are a fashion accessory and not an animal, but we grew up with a poodle mix that we all loved and adored, and, trust me, he definitely wasn't designer! 
We know that we want to train our dog to keep him/her stimulated, we live in a small apartment, and we fly to California once or twice a year, so we'd like a pup that easily travel in cargo with us. I want to reassure everyone here that we are not simply getting a Paris Hilton purse dog, and that our dog will be an active and responsible member of the family. We have been working with a variety of shelters and Petfinder.com, but it seems that so many of the animals are very sick and/or very tempermental (can't be around children, other animals, etc.) I am prepared to train my dog in handling and to desensitize him/her to whatever s/he feels uncomfortable with in order to have a happy healthy dog, but Graham and I are so torn! There is a 7lb Poodle mix in Dallas TX that has no bottom jaw but a wonderful personality, and we have filled out the application and have been talking with his foster family, but he may have just been adopted at a Petsmart rehoming...we are waiting to hear. Anyhow, I want to emphasize that I appreciate all of the feedback - even, or especially the dissention - and please forgive me for talking back. It's just that, as you are all aware, this is a major decision, and I want to have run every issue to the ground before we make any final calls. Thank you so much! I really mean it when I say that you are making the world a better place for dogs, and I am certainly spreading the word to every dog owner or potential dog owner that I know! GOOD WORK!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

You sound like a great person t be owned by a dog!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

jessica6383 said:


> Also, a quick question:
> Aren't many dogs now recognized as purebred developed from mixing two breeds to satisfy needs, whether for the men as they hunted and worked in the fields or for their wives at home, or because they needed a small rat hunter to get into small places? I realize that there is a line when it comes to the "Designer Dogs" as so many sell for outrageous prices to people who think that they are a fashion accessory and not an animal, but we grew up with a poodle mix that we all loved and adored, and, trust me, he definitely wasn't designer!


Not really. It isn't as though the first dogs started out as fancy purebreds and everything that isn't pure is some degenerate form of these purebreds. On the contrary. The first dogs were what we might call...village dogs. They roamed the edges of early villages and reproduced randomly. The purebreds that came along much later (mostly in the 1800s) were developed from these village dogs. But the original village dogs have gone right along reproducing themselves, as well, and we still see the results of their random breeding today. So unless you know for sure that a puppy had purebred parents, trying to guess what breeds are in him may be a waste of time. Because the truth may be, no breed at all. He comes from a long line of original village dogs. In other words, his parents and grandparents and great-grandparents may have been totally random mixtures of plain old canine genes...and not the more limited subset of purebred genes.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Reputable breeders are probably alot closer than you think! 
Here's the link to several breed club referrals for dogs you seem to be interested in
Poodle
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/pcamemberdogavailable.htm

Yorkie
http://www.ytca.org/breeder3.html

Chihuahua
http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/directory.htm


All these clubs also have rescue affiliations and will work to fit a rescue to your home. Good luck, sounds like a dog will be very lucky to have you!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

First WHERE are you adopting from? You have two little hyper breeds in the mix. 

Second, there is NO guarentee that any breed crossed with a poodle will not shed - many of them do! 

Third, you also can't guarentee genetics/inheritated problems will not show up - many dogs are fighting with HD and just cause they are mixed, doesn't mean they would be free of HD if the parents had it. This goes for most any of the inheritated diseases.

What happens if you get a poodle mix and find out it sheds? Will you still keep the dog? If you don't want shedding then get a POODLE or wire-hair terrier. Otherwise its a 50/50 chance regarding the shedding.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I would like to expond on what Curbside was talking about and you asked about the mixing of breeds. Yes different breeds arose from crossing others to get a desired result. An example is My Austrialian Terriers. They were breed from carin terriers and yorkies (they way they were 200 years ago, not the tiny dogs they are now) and a few other variants the austrialians got from europe and were breed to hunt rats and snakes in the austrialian country side. Their temperment, coat, size and physical ability were all considerations in what the desired outcome of cross breeding should be. It took along time to develope a breed standard for the working dog and to be accepted by dog registries. I guess it is possible that over time some of the designer dog mixes may be considered for purebreed status, but I doubt it. Most new breeds that are accepted are breed for a purpose over a lengthy period and includes crossing different breeds to develope a new one, not just taking any two dogs of different breeds and crossing them to make a new breed. I mean tons of crosses of multiple breeds with different characteristics all go into reaching a desired outcome.


----------



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Thanks so much for your input; we certainly appreciate it! To answer your question, a purebred is not out of the question, but it seems that, after talking with a multiple vets, a few breeders (of purebreds), and from previous experience that, while it's always a crap-shoot, mixed breeds seem to somehow dilute the hereditary diseases. I am hesitant to go the purebred route because it seems that the most reputable and trustworthy breeders often have waiting lists of three years, and while we don't mind waiting, we have a window of time approaching that will allow us to spend more time with the puppy and get her acclimated, trained etc over the next 6 months or so that we don't expect to have again any time soon. 

I mean, I would love to have a purebred poodle, but I worry whether, even if i went to a reputable breeder, the pup would be healthy. I am speaking with a woman now who has all akc registered, many with champion bloodlines, offers a health contract, raises the pups in the home (as opposed to a separate area), has only one litter at the moment (always a good sign), and her dogs all appear to be beautiful and healthy. BUT - because they are purebred, are they more likely to become ill? I know that many argue that the amount of money spent on purebreds is a motivator to keep them well and a sign that owners are more involved with their dogs, and THAT is why there are so many at the vet, but I just worry. What are everyone's thoughts here?

Also, how much should I expect to pay for a purebred toy or tiny toy (around 5 pounds) poodle? It's not that I'm worried about being overcharged, but more that I don't want a bargain puppy either. Besides, it's just good for us to be educated in this regard.

Any thoughts? I so appreciate being able to come here and gain insight from experienced people - thanks guys, you are making the world a better place for dogs!


----------



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

Also, just to clarify - it's not that we expect absolutely no shedding; we were just thinking that we would like to minimize it if possible. But the real reason we were considering a mix was for health reasons, and I know this seems to be a hot topic, but I would just hate to put in all the time, effort, and love and lose a puppy or have to watch it suffer throughout its life. See above for info on breeder I am speaking with. What insight/knowledge can you all share with me?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

There is no such thing as "Tiny Toy" anything according to every reputable breed standard in existence. So run, don't walk, away from any breeder advertising "tiny toy" dogs. It's a marketing gimmick by BYBs... what you're really getting is a stunted, unhealthy runt puppy, and you are guaranteed to end up dealing with tons of health problems which you're trying to avoid. Poodles come in 3 sizes: Standard, Miniature, and Toy.

As far as purebreeds go, the dog's health depends on how good the lines are (I have a perfectly healthy pet quality purebred corgi, and he is from a reputable show breeder - I also didn't wait 3 years on some list, I only waited 12 weeks lol). A crossbreed is not necessarily healthier. In fact, when you mix two purebreeds together, you've got a big chance of the offspring ending up with the health problems that are common in each breed. I'd say it's a 50/50 chance... if you want a mixed breed, go for a mutt in the shelter.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

jessica6383 said:


> I mean, I would love to have a purebred poodle, but I worry whether, even if i went to a reputable breeder, the pup would be healthy. I am speaking with a woman now who has all akc registered, many with champion bloodlines, offers a health contract, raises the pups in the home (as opposed to a separate area), has only one litter at the moment (always a good sign), and her dogs all appear to be beautiful and healthy. BUT - because they are purebred, are they more likely to become ill? I know that many argue that the amount of money spent on purebreds is a motivator to keep them well and a sign that owners are more involved with their dogs, and THAT is why there are so many at the vet, but I just worry. What are everyone's thoughts here?


Breed clubs are working hard to identify and manage the defects and diseases that are wreaking such havoc in the dog world. Committees and foundations have been formed, and millions of dollars have been spent on research. As a result, medical tests have been developed for some disorders. These can show whether a dog has the disorder, or not. For example, x-rays can detect hip dysplasia and elbow dysplasia, which cause crippling. An ophthalmic exam can determine the presence of PRA and cataracts, which cause blindness. A cardiac exam can detect certain heart diseases. Someone who tests prospective parents for specific disorders before breeding them together has the breed's best interests at heart. Most health tests simply show whether a dog is displaying the disorder at the time of the test. Even after testing clear, he could still develop it next month, this is true. And he could still have it hidden in his genes, to be passed on to his puppies. You'll have to do some research and decide for yourself how much faith to put in the different medical tests as predictors of how healthy a puppy may be. 

However, DNA testing for some genetic diseases is still in it's infancy. A DNA test can determine with certainty whether a dog has, or carries, or is completely clear of a specific disease. For example, the DNA test for Progressive Retinal Atrophy in Labrador Retrievers will show whether a Lab has, carries, or is completely clear of PRA, a dreadful disease that leads to blindness. At the current time, DNA testing is limited to only a very few diseases and only a very few breeds. For example, there is a DNA test for detecting PRA in Irish Setters...but not (yet) in Golden Retrievers or Cocker Spaniels...at least not to my knowledge, and I could be wrong. In other words, DNA testing is breed-specific. Geneticists have warned purebred dog breeders that even if DNA testing included all diseases and all breeds, they wouldn't eliminate genetic disease from purebred dogs.

Why? Because of current breeding practices. A continuing loss of genetic diversity leads to less healthy, less resistant animals. Even if the current canine diseases were eliminated through DNA testing, different diseases would simply pop up and take their place in the closed, weakening gene pool. If current breeding practices continue, purebred dogs are stuck in a hopeless loop.

"We shall all have to rise above our own narrow individual interests and perspectives if we are to save our purebred dog world from genetic disaster." Dr. Jeffrey Bragg, author of "Purebred Dog Breeds Into The 21st Century: Achieving Genetic Health For Our Dogs."

Many show dog breeders will be upset by what I've written here. But this information is well-known to dog people who have studied the science of genetics. In some breeds, certain health disorders are a virtual epidemic and you are taking a much greater risk if you acquire a dog whose parents weren't officially tested and declared free of these specific disorders. In other breeds, the risk is much less. However, the same risks can be said for a mixed breed dog too, it’s just that their linage is less known, and DNA tests are much more difficult to develop. Therefore, there are risks with every dog.


----------



## cujo3269 (Dec 21, 2006)

One Mixed breeds are the best hands down. Anybody who says different is an idiot IMO. Two u said u wanted a dog, lmao chihuahua or poodles are not dogs, there rats with long hair. Must be at least 20 pounds to constitute a dog. German sheperd mixes are the best of every world


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

cujo3269 said:


> One Mixed breeds are the best hands down. Anybody who says different is an idiot IMO. Two u said u wanted a dog, lmao chihuahua or poodles are not dogs, there rats with long hair. Must be at least 20 pounds to constitute a dog. German sheperd mixes are the best of every world


You might want to think twice before offering your opinions cujo, because by your recent statements your at risk of offending people...if you haven't done so already. May I ask how young you are? There are many people here who have purebreds here, my own dog is a purebred, does that make me an idiot? My dog is also 19 pounds, is she not a dog? Before you answer you may want to think twice about who you may offend. Enjoy the forum, but do so with careful thoughts.


----------



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Smartass *



cujo3269 said:


> One Mixed breeds are the best hands down. Anybody who says different is an idiot IMO. Two u said u wanted a dog, lmao chihuahua or poodles are not dogs, there rats with long hair. Must be at least 20 pounds to constitute a dog. German sheperd mixes are the best of every world


Yes, darling, but a german shephard would not fare too well in an apartment. Nor would he travel easily with us on plane trips to California. Thank you for your TREMEDOUSLY insightful advice, I happen to be a labrador lover myself, but it would not be fair for us to house a happy, sloppy puppy in 800sq.ft, so rat it is!


----------



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

Cheetah said:


> There is no such thing as "Tiny Toy" anything according to every reputable breed standard in existence. So run, don't walk, away from any breeder advertising "tiny toy" dogs. It's a marketing gimmick by BYBs... what you're really getting is a stunted, unhealthy runt puppy, and you are guaranteed to end up dealing with tons of health problems which you're trying to avoid. Poodles come in 3 sizes: Standard, Miniature, and Toy.


To be fair, the breeder said "small toy" meaning that she probably wouldn't quite reach 6-7 pounds, but I was having a field day with the alliteratioin there. She does have some pretty small dogs, though she doesn't make a big deal out of it; the litter ranges from approximately 4lbs to app. 7lbs, do you think I have cause for worry?

Also - This whole incest thing is really freaking me out! It seems impossible to keep up with all of the information that one needs to organize and consider to make sure that the genes are clean! She has sent me everyone's pedigrees, and there are several champions in the lines, but, wouldn't I have to get the pedigrees of each of THOSE dogs in turn to determine that no one had misbred any where down the line? and even then.... 

HELP! (sorry to be brief, i am on my way out the door to fly home for the week!)


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*Purebred Pups*

Here is some insight on puppy buying when it comes to Purebred dogs:
1) Pedigrees are less important than the Genetic Testing your breeder of choice has done. Ask what tests have been done on the sire and dam and ask to see copies of the results/ certificates.
2) For a breeder to try to impress you with Champions in the pedigree the titles need to be on the puppy's PArents, (grandparents, etc are acceptable, but not impressive)
3) Most Toy Poodles from SHOW lines are in the 10 pound range. There may occasionally be 12 pounders, and an occasional 5 pounder from these litters, but this is not truly "breeding to the standard".
4) You need to find a breeder that offers a comprehensive health guarantee (for genetic/inherited problems) which covers your puppy for a minimum of 1 yr, accept nothing less. PRA, Luxating Patellas, Heart murmurs, thyroid disorders, etc are among a few of the ones to seek coverage for.If you have done the homework, as you previously stated, you already have a good idea of what are common health issues for your chosen breed.
5) You need to look for a breeder who is SHOWING their lines Actively (currently) in conformation-- these people are truly breeding to better the breed and have litters in order to produce their next Show dog! then they sell the ones that are not quite up to the show ring standards as pets to qualified buyers.
6) I know many show breeders of Toy Poodles that have great lines and sell the "pet quality" pups for reasonable prices.
7) If you follow all the advice here you will still not be certain to have a 100% healthy puppy. Any animal can develop illnesses such as cancer, asthma, etc regardless of how well bred they are. 

YOUR GOAL should be to find a breeder who is breeding for the right reasons, and puppy sales is not the right reason! Tiny dogs are popular, but their smaller size (not what nature intended, but what MAN intended) makes them more prone to diseases like hypoglycemia, etc.
Try looking for a SHOW Breeder who does genetic testing---> search for a breeder, not a puppy!!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

jessica6383 said:


> To be fair, the breeder said "small toy" meaning that she probably wouldn't quite reach 6-7 pounds, but I was having a field day with the alliteratioin there. She does have some pretty small dogs, though she doesn't make a big deal out of it; the litter ranges from approximately 4lbs to app. 7lbs, do you think I have cause for worry?
> 
> Also - This whole incest thing is really freaking me out! It seems impossible to keep up with all of the information that one needs to organize and consider to make sure that the genes are clean! She has sent me everyone's pedigrees, and there are several champions in the lines, but, wouldn't I have to get the pedigrees of each of THOSE dogs in turn to determine that no one had misbred any where down the line? and even then....
> 
> HELP! (sorry to be brief, i am on my way out the door to fly home for the week!)


Line breeding, when done correctly, is fine. There are rules that have to be followed so dogs aren't bred too closely. Ask what health testing she does and what kind of heaqlth gaurantee she gives. THAT is what makes a reputable breeder. Study the breed club sites, study the conformation requirements to be sure the breeders is producing dogs that meet them. Most reputable breeders give at LEAST a 1 yr genetic health gaurantee, though I prefer breeders who give a two year. If they don't health test as reccomended by the breed club and give health gaurantees, walk away!!!!


----------



## jessica6383 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Egads!*



Cheetah said:


> There is no such thing as "Tiny Toy" anything according to every reputable breed standard in existence. So run, don't walk, away from any breeder advertising "tiny toy" dogs. It's a marketing gimmick by BYBs... what you're really getting is a stunted, unhealthy runt puppy, and you are guaranteed to end up dealing with tons of health problems which you're trying to avoid. Poodles come in 3 sizes: Standard, Miniature, and Toy.





Cheetah said:


> There is no such thing as "Tiny Toy" anything according to every reputable breed standard in existence. So run, don't walk, away from any breeder advertising "tiny toy" dogs. It's a marketing gimmick by BYBs... what you're really getting is a stunted, unhealthy runt puppy, and you are guaranteed to end up dealing with tons of health problems which you're trying to avoid. Poodles come in 3 sizes: Standard, Miniature, and Toy.


To be fair, the breeder said "small toy" meaning that she probably wouldn't quite reach 6-7 pounds, but I was having a field day with the alliteratioin there. She does have some pretty small dogs, though she doesn't make a big deal out of it; the litter ranges from approximately 4lbs to app. 7lbs, do you think I have cause for worry?

Also - This whole incest thing is really freaking me out! It seems impossible to keep up with all of the information that one needs to organize and consider to make sure that the genes are clean! She has sent me everyone's pedigrees, and there are several champions in the lines, but, wouldn't I have to get the pedigrees of each of THOSE dogs in turn to determine that no one had misbred any where down the line? and even then.... 

HELP! (sorry to be brief, i am on my way out the door to fly home for the week!)


----------



## Shay (Dec 22, 2006)

I would go with a poodle/poodle mix 

Yes I am biased as I have 2 right now. For the first 15 years of my life my family and I had a cockapoo that was well trained, only had accidents when excited or scared, which was rare. She also survived cancer at an early age and lived til she was 18. I loved her so much as did my family and because we couldnt live in a house without dogs 5 days after she passed away we brought home 2 maltapoos . They were not to replace are cockapoo but to help us with the grieving and now 5 years later they are loved and spoiled rotten like our previous dog. Poodle mixes are amazing dogs, my best friend has a poodle schnuezer (sp??) mix that is awesome and very well behaved.


----------

